# Bought new Huskee 22 ton splitter and it won't start!@#!



## lfunk11 (Oct 20, 2012)

So I finally go out and buy a splitter and get it home and try to start it and nothing.  I look down at the plug and there was no plug!  I got pissed and went to look at what they give me figuring I had to put the plug on or something, but no plug in the bag either.  I went back to the splitter and notice the very top of the plug connected to the wire and the rest of the plug was sheared off and nowhere to be found.  I went back to TSC and after a bunch of screwing around trying to figure out what plug it was they gave me a new one and then I went back home.  Even with the new plug in, it won't start!  I got new gas today, tried priming it 10x instead of 3 and whatever else I could think of and it won't even turn over once. 

The manual has in it to put the throttle control all the way on, but not sure if that is right or not.  I tried it at all different settings and no luck.  I think I might just take it back tomorrow and exchange it.  Really mad that I wasted a whole day messing with a new splitter.  I have been waiting to get my own splitter for two years now - its like a ruined Christmas for me 

any suggestions?


----------



## Elderthewelder (Oct 20, 2012)

take it back and tell them to give you one that works


----------



## swagler85 (Oct 20, 2012)

Elderthewelder said:


> take it back and tell them to give you one that works


+1


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 20, 2012)

I had mine about a month or so, and it would run funny once in a while. It would almost die, and I would pump the primer once or twice and it would smooth out and run fine for a while. It was totally random, amd wasn't really bothersome. I was there one day and mentioned it to the manager. He told be to bring it in. When I did, he sent me home with a new one.

If it never even started, they shouldn't do anything but exchange it.


----------



## lfunk11 (Oct 20, 2012)

I went out again and not luck - will take it back tomorrow with a can of gas and make sure the next one starts before I leave the store.  Wasted half the day on this - if the next one doesn't start I might just say forget it and go to Lowes and buy one with a Honda engine.  Not sure there is a huge difference, but people seem to think so.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Oct 20, 2012)

That totally sucks! Might have been the rare but possible lemon. I've had mine alittle over a month and over 3 cords it split, and not a single problem. Good luck and sorry for the frustration.


----------



## BIGDADDY (Oct 20, 2012)

lfunk11 said:


> I went out again and not luck - will take it back tomorrow with a can of gas and make sure the next one starts before I leave the store.  Wasted half the day on this - if the next one doesn't start I might just say forget it and go to Lowes and buy one with a Honda engine.  Not sure there is a huge difference, but people seem to think so.





That's a good idea bet I starts in 3 pulls.


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 20, 2012)

Best of luck to ya lfunk11. Let us know how it works out. Ask the manager how he is going to make up for the lost time you have in it. Never know. Maybe he will do something for ya. Time is money or your quality time. Either way you look at it.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 20, 2012)

Silly question but did you choke it? Mine won't start without choking but then one pull does the trick. Not sure which engine you have but ours is a B&S 5hp over 20 years old.


----------



## Benchwrench (Oct 20, 2012)

After all that I'd want to put some gas and oil in one of the splitters right there in front of the store to make sure it worked before I took it home again.

I am very happy with my TSC splitter purchase experience. It's a coveted tool to own.
Let us know what the outcome was, TSC  worked with me on my purchase and I saved some coin because I asked.


----------



## Larry in OK (Oct 20, 2012)

Bummer to hear about your problems but it sounds more like a dealer problem than a manufacturer problem. Tractor Supply had mine ready to operate when I bought it and we started it an demo'd it before I would drive away with it. Mine has the B&S engine and I've only ran 2 tanks of gas through it starts on the 2nd pull if it's cold, first if it's warmed up.
Good luck.


----------



## bogydave (Oct 20, 2012)

Mechanical tools. Things don't alway work.
Bummer you had to go thru the learning curve, but most tool like a splitter are test run before they go out the door.
Like said, more a dealer problem, should have been test run before you left with it.
Sounds like fuel or spark problem but you don't want to start out with a new one that has issues.

Don't be down on the splitter, several here have them & they get good reviews.
Well made & a good design. (The engine issue aside.)
I have the 22 ton speeco with a honda, 1 or 2 pulls, it's running.
I shut the fuel valve off & run it dry after use. To start, fuel valve on, 3/4 throttle, choke 1 or 2 pulls it's running .

PS: Bummer the Mountaineers got their butts kicked today
Took some classes there years ago.


----------



## Fifelaker (Oct 21, 2012)

I picked up mine three weeks ago. I started it up at the store 3 slow primes 1 pull. Now that it is a little colder 3 slow primes 1-2 pulls and then sometimes 4-5 single pumps after it starts on the primer to keep it running always at full throttle.I wish these had a choke instead of the primer. I had to snug up the solid steel pressure line on the cylinder but other than that it has been a joy to run. I have heard to use 89^ octane in these as they start better. but mine has been on 87. It has about 4 cord on it now.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 21, 2012)

That sucks. Take it back. I've had mine goin on 4 years now with little or no problems. If that splitter sat around outside the store very long with no plug in the head there is no tellin what the inside of that cylinder looks like if its wet and humid in your neckothe woods. It's my understanding that Husky splitters are actually made by Speedco but maybe I was misinformed?


----------



## Larry in OK (Oct 21, 2012)

Huskee is made by Speeco. all the local farms stores carry different branded splitters but all were made by Speeco.
TSC carried the Huskee brand and I went with them because they also sold the unit filled with hydro oil and the engine ready to run. All the other dealers sold them dry.


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 22, 2012)

lfunk11 said:


> So I finally go out and buy a splitter and get it home and try to start it and nothing. I look down at the plug and there was no plug! I got pissed and went to look at what they give me figuring I had to put the plug on or something, but no plug in the bag either. I went back to the splitter and notice the very top of the plug connected to the wire and the rest of the plug was sheared off and nowhere to be found. I went back to TSC and after a bunch of screwing around trying to figure out what plug it was they gave me a new one and then I went back home. Even with the new plug in, it won't start! I got new gas today, tried priming it 10x instead of 3 and whatever else I could think of and it won't even turn over once.
> 
> The manual has in it to put the throttle control all the way on, but not sure if that is right or not. I tried it at all different settings and no luck. I think I might just take it back tomorrow and exchange it. Really mad that I wasted a whole day messing with a new splitter. I have been waiting to get my own splitter for two years now - its like a ruined Christmas for me
> 
> any suggestions?


 
Take it back.  Being that the plug was damaged/missing it's possible the engine was dropped/vandalized/parts stolen and who knows what else is wrong?  Bummer when a new toy equates to a new headache.


----------



## mellow (Oct 22, 2012)

Not trying to harp but ALWAYS check everything before driving off the lot,  start it if you need to,  these things are expensive toys.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 22, 2012)

I thought TSC always started their stuff before letting you take it home.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Oct 22, 2012)

I did not buy one at TSC but they did start one for me to look at.  I would always see it run before I took it home.


----------



## swagler85 (Oct 22, 2012)

I just picked one up and it started right up at the store and once we got home.


----------



## muncybob (Oct 23, 2012)

Take it back 4 sure! 3 pumps on the primer bulb and usually I can start mine with 1 or 2 pulls. May take 3 pulls if it's really cold out or after refueling. Glad I bought one though...I would never have as much split in the same amount of time manually.


----------



## Gator eye (Oct 23, 2012)

I ve had a huskee splitter with a BS motor for 3 years now and it is the hardest starting POS I ve ever had the displeasure of owning.
I can't tell you the number of time I ve takin it to the woods only to spend half my time pulling on the cord trying to get it started.

Now anytime it's below 40 degree's I put a heater on it and start it in the shed. Once I get it started, I leave it run and drive it to where ever I got to go.

I ve replaced the plugs a number of times, replace the fuel pump, fuel filter, it's just a hard starting POS and the cord pulls like a mule.  Every year I tell myself I'm gonna find a Honda motor and replace it. Someday


----------



## budman (Oct 23, 2012)

Gator eye said:


> I ve had a huskee splitter with a BS motor for 3 years now and it is the hardest starting POS I ve ever had the displeasure of owning.
> I can't tell you the number of time I ve takin it to the woods only to spend half my time pulling on the cord trying to get it started.
> 
> Now anytime it's below 40 degree's I put a heater on it and start it in the shed. Once I get it started, I leave it run and drive it to where ever I got to go.
> ...


Re-seat the valves it is that simpel.


----------



## muncybob (Oct 23, 2012)

budman said:


> Re-seat the valves it is that simpel.


 
Got to agree here, mine is the same splitter. Somethngs amiss 4 sure!


----------



## mywaynow (Oct 23, 2012)

I went for the 28 for a couple reasons of which the Honda engine was one.  Primer??  Never have had the opportunity do that.  Pull the choke, pull the handle twice and she is running proud.  Broke a spark plug myself while towing.  Towed a very short distance.  I think these things ride quite hard.  A great splitter though.


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 24, 2012)

budman said:


> Re-seat the valves it is that simpel.


 By this he means re-adjust the valve lash.  .003 and .005 (intake and exhaust) IIRC.  Very easy to do.  Briggs motors in particular (especially OHV units) are pretty picky about valve lash.


----------



## jhoff310 (Oct 24, 2012)

it took me 45 minutes to get mine started when I bought mine. I attributed my problems to them leaving them sit out in the rain..I ran a full tank of gas thru it and seems to have cleared it up.

Jeff


----------



## Kenster (Oct 24, 2012)

I bought a Huskee 35 hp last year.  It was a brand new seven year old splitter - meaning it had been purchased seven years before and had never been started.  Had never even had gas put in the tank.  You could tell by the paint and labels that no wood had ever touched that machine.  The lady selling it said her husband bought it new at TSC and put it into storage, planning on eventually taking it to their family property in Arkansas.  The man ran off with another woman and the seller got tired of paying the storage locker fee.   So she sold it to me.  I paid $1000 for it. 

I brought it home, checked the fluids, added gas.... and it fired right up on the second pull.  Still runs great.


----------



## Gator eye (Oct 24, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> By this he means re-adjust the valve lash. .003 and .005 (intake and exhaust) IIRC. Very easy to do. Briggs motors in particular (especially OHV units) are pretty picky about valve lash.


 

Haven't thought about that, I'll give it a go this weekend and let you know if it helps. It sure would be a shoulder saver. Thanks


----------



## Halligan (Oct 24, 2012)

I may regret saying this but my 22 ton Huskee has been great.  I had not used it in 3 months so I pulled it out of the shed the other day and filled the tank with gas. I pushed the primer 8-10 times and it fired on the first pull. She ran about 3 seconds and dies. I pushed primer another 3-5 times and it fired up and continued running for the next hour while I split.


----------



## lfunk11 (Oct 26, 2012)

So I took it back and they couldn't get it started after about 2-3 minutes of trying.  They said pick out a different one and that was it.  They put some gas in and about 3-4 pulls it was running.  I think the plug being out must have caused some issues with water, etc getting in there.  I have used the splitter 3-4 times since and have not had a single issue with it.  It starts in 2-3 pulls and splits everything I have used so far.  I am really happy with the purchase so far!


----------



## lfunk11 (Oct 26, 2012)

moral of the story is have them start it up before you take it home.  I don't live that far, but its far enough to be a pain and most of it is highway driving.  The speed limit is 70mph and I do 50 so its not ideal.


----------



## bogydave (Oct 27, 2012)

Glad it turned out to be  happy ending.
You'll get many years of happy splitting, good machines.

Not really meant to be towed a long way or fast , highway or not.
No spring or shocks, let alone no lights. 
I trailer mine if I have to move it any distance over the roads.
I did tow it home though, but like you, drove slow


----------



## Benchwrench (Oct 28, 2012)

It's always a treat to walk into our local TSC. They've always got something I can use.

Glad to hear the outcome was... the way it should be.
I agree with the slow driving part. When I bought mine, I took the back roads dragging this li'l ol' splitter home.

One of our neighbors hooks up his ATV to the splitter and drives it up on his utility trailer then takes it anywhere he wants to . I think he's go a great system going there.


----------

